# MIDI Velocity Changer for Mac?



## tarantulis (Mar 5, 2018)

Hey guys/gals:

I'm looking for a way to adjust my Keystation 88's velocity response. Does anyone know if there's something similar to this for mac?

http://www.trombettworks.com/velocity.php

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## nordicguy (Mar 5, 2018)

Logic’v got everything needed for such a task.
You may be not using Logic then?
Edit: this one need a peice of hardware...
http://www.midisolutions.com/prodvel.htm


----------



## tarantulis (Mar 5, 2018)

nordicguy said:


> Logic’v got everything needed for such a task.
> You may be not using Logic then?
> Edit: this one need a peice of hardware...
> http://www.midisolutions.com/prodvel.htm



I am in fact--how do you program in Logic? Was hoping for a software solution.


----------



## nordicguy (Mar 5, 2018)

Misunderstood, never mind.


----------



## robh (Mar 5, 2018)

tarantulis,
In Logic, there is a MIDI FX insert plug-in option and you would use the "velocity processor" one. It's not quite the same as the trombettworks but it is something you could try.

Rob


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 6, 2018)

You can setup a transformer object in the Logic environment to remap the velocity response of your keystation, even with a custom map. Works a treat.

Doing it this way means your midi input velocity response will be tweaked too, on a project wide basis. It’s essentially the same as changing the curve on your controller in that the midi is altered before it reaches the Logic sequencer.

Edit: Here's a rough and ready example. I'm sure someone with more environment knowledge can refine it.


----------



## robh (Mar 6, 2018)

Even better than my suggestion!

Rob


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 6, 2018)

robh said:


> Even better than my suggestion!
> 
> Rob


Haha! Both great examples of how Logic is a beast.


----------



## tarantulis (Mar 10, 2018)

Alex Fraser said:


> You can setup a transformer object in the Logic environment to remap the velocity response of your keystation, even with a custom map. Works a treat.
> 
> Doing it this way means your midi input velocity response will be tweaked too, on a project wide basis. It’s essentially the same as changing the curve on your controller in that the midi is altered before it reaches the Logic sequencer.
> 
> Edit: Here's a rough and ready example. I'm sure someone with more environment knowledge can refine it.



Wow, no clue this existed. I'm having trouble recreating your settings Alex--would you mind posting the steps you took to get there?

Can this be done in Cubase as well?

Thanks a ton.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 13, 2018)

tarantulis said:


> Wow, no clue this existed. I'm having trouble recreating your settings Alex--would you mind posting the steps you took to get there?
> 
> Can this be done in Cubase as well?
> 
> Thanks a ton.


Sorry, forgot about this message as I first clocked the alert whilst half asleep at the weekend! 
Let me know if you still need help and I'll post some more details.
A


----------



## Vik (Mar 14, 2018)

Open the (real time) velocity processor plugin in the Channel Strip.


----------



## robh (Mar 14, 2018)

Vik said:


> Open the (real time) velocity processor plugin in the Channel Strip.


I said it first!


----------

